# firetaping



## fastrider1965 (Oct 28, 2010)

Recently was asked to firetape for .30 cents a linear ft. for firetaping. 12' tall lift provided and most can b done from it? one hour drive. I was insulted....would you be?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know about that. I think it sounds like regular money, except for the lift and the one hour drive part.

So you'lll make $3.60 every time you tape a 12' sheet, right? Now..............how fast can you tape 'em? I could make better than wages on that, and I'm a hand taper.

But wait, is that linear feet of board, or linear feet of _wall._ That would be trickier.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Geezzzz!!! That's 1400 bucks for a hundred sheets! Man if it took you two days, you'd be sleeping half the time. And you'd still make 700 a day. What do you get for finishing all of it? If you get .30 to just tape...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Geezzzz!!! That's 1400 bucks for a hundred sheets! Man if it took you two days, you'd be sleeping half the time. And you'd still make 700 a day. What do you get for finishing all of it? If you get .30 to just tape...



he said Linear $150 a 500 Roll He also said 12 feet, never heard it done that way, so if they throw it at you like that, start thinking

Go back and ask if he pays .30 a linear ft, on the drive also w/or w/out gas?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> he said Linear $150 a 500 Roll He also said 12 feet, never heard it done that way, so if they throw it at you like that, start thinking
> 
> Go back and ask if he pays .30 a linear ft, on the drive also w/or w/out gas?


Now, if he paid $0.30/lin ft. for drive, that would be sweet!

5280 ft. x 60 miles x $0.30 = $95,040 :thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:

I'd just drive there once and quit :laughing:


----------



## fastrider1965 (Oct 28, 2010)

You are absolutely right bazooka Joe... 12 ft. is approximate height. 150.00 per 500 ft. roll of tape. Also found out that MOST of the flats are done, which leaves angles, vertical flats down to just above ceiling height and three trusses which need firetaped all the way to the peak....trying to stick me with the bull after someone else got the gravy!!!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

It sounds like okay pay, if you put up six rolls a day.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

How busy are you? If you're sitting home watching teletubbies and jerry springer then any profit is profit. If you're booked till next june Then you have the luxury of telling him more money or forget it.


----------



## fastrider1965 (Oct 28, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> How busy are you? If you're sitting home watching teletubbies and jerry springer then any profit is profit. If you're booked till next june Then you have the luxury of telling him more money or forget it.


Forgot to mention he currently owes me about 7600.00 !!!:furious:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

fastrider1965 said:


> Forgot to mention he currently owes me about 7600.00 !!!:furious:


I would recommens getting your money first. If you keep doing work for the guy he will have no reason to pay up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> How busy are you? If you're sitting home watching teletubbies and jerry springer then any profit is profit. If you're booked till next june Then you have the luxury of telling him more money or forget it.


I am so glad those teletubbies days are gone. Those guys give me the creeps. Tubby custard,,Tubby custard..:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> How busy are you? If you're sitting home watching teletubbies and jerry springer then any profit is profit. If you're booked till next june Then you have the luxury of telling him more money or forget it.


fine line for working to cheap...... should I say more?


----------

